# Ultimate Touch OSC Guide



## Markrs (Jun 20, 2022)

Composer Tim Corpus have created a series of YouTube video that go through creating your own templates for Touch OSC. These are very well put together videos and excellent for anyone planning on using Touch OSC.


----------



## DCPImages (Jun 20, 2022)

This is the best available series on TouchOSC. Tim has done us all a great service. 
D


----------



## Markrs (Jun 20, 2022)

Also found a good guide to setting up TouchOSC on VI-C by @cordane 






How to connect TouchOSC to Cubase using Android device


I was able to use TouchOSC on a Windows PC to control Cubase using my Android phone. The button could be clicked in Cubase and reflect on the Android phone, and I could click a button on the Android screen and the button would click inside of Cubase. It was bidirectional. My instructions I am...




vi-control.net


----------



## Digivolt (Oct 15, 2022)

Markrs said:


> Also found a good guide to setting up TouchOSC on VI-C by @cordane
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've only discovered TouchOSC while looking for a new fader unit solution, how is the latency on inputs from the device to the daw is it instant or is there some slight delay ?


----------



## Galbaniél (Oct 27, 2022)

Digivolt said:


> I've only discovered TouchOSC while looking for a new fader unit solution, how is the latency on inputs from the device to the daw is it instant or is there some slight delay ?


I've only used the old one (Mk1) but I haven't noticed any significant latency. But I'm a bit rhythmically challenged, so take that into consideration...

I have noticed some dropouts from time to time, but I think it's at the fault of the network connection in my studio, not the software. Sometimes it might also be a CPU problem if I have a large session going.

Overall I find it very helpful considering the price tag. But it's not the end all be all, I still have to correct passages with the mouse sometimes, even if everything felt and sounded good during the pass.

Sometimes dem curves just have to look as aesthetically pleasing as they can.


----------



## Digivolt (Oct 27, 2022)

Galbaniél said:


> I've only used the old one (Mk1) but I haven't noticed any significant latency. But I'm a bit rhythmically challenged, so take that into consideration...
> 
> I have noticed some dropouts from time to time, but I think it's at the fault of the network connection in my studio, not the software. Sometimes it might also be a CPU problem if I have a large session going.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I was thinking of using it as dynamics controller as I have a Fire that's mostly sitting around doing nothing that I could put to good use but if the resolution or latency are an issue for that task I may as well save time & probably frustration trying to set it up and get a proper fader controller. I guess there's no harm in trying though especially if Mk1 worked for you as I've read the newer iterations improved everything!


----------



## Galbaniél (Oct 27, 2022)

Digivolt said:


> Thanks! I was thinking of using it as dynamics controller as I have a Fire that's mostly sitting around doing nothing that I could put to good use but if the resolution or latency are an issue for that task I may as well save time & probably frustration trying to set it up and get a proper fader controller. I guess there's no harm in trying though especially if Mk1 worked for you as I've read the newer iterations improved everything!


Yeah, I got the new version as well. A lot of improvements and new stuff! I found it a bit more complicated to set up (not in a bad way, just different) and since I already had my old version set up for my workflow I just didn't bother with it. I'll get to it someday.

Also, worth mentioning is, I went from having to draw in everything (except modwheel) with the mouse to TouchOSC, so the difference was HUGE. If you got a keybord with faders you are at least somewhat friends with, your experiece may be luke warm compared to mine.

But, I'm still looking to buy a proper controller in due time. 4 faders should be enough for the most essential CCs for me, like vib, exp, mod. I will still use TouchOSC for any other CCs, transport, and keyswitches, plus I can have different layouts for different plugins. So if I really want to dig in to some synth with 30 different CCs it will still come in handy. Another plus for my setup is even if I have, say, a FVDE on my desk I couldn't reach it when I'm at my piano controller. Also stuff like, if I'm a bit away from my desk and holding a guitar I can easily press rec and undo on my tablet.

So, if you got a Fire that just gather dust, I would definitely say go for it. Even if/when you buy a proper controller later I'm sure you could still find other uses for TouchOSC. I think I bought the new version for like $10, so it doesn't have to do much to be worth it. I've spent a lot more on libraries I've used less...


----------



## Russell Anderson (Oct 28, 2022)

That's the guy I watched when I set mine up. Really, it would be good for the developer to make an official guide or manual. I mean an actual one!

For use as faders, regarding latency or resolution, the only compromise being made here is tactile feedback. They work really well otherwise. 

For articulation switching or probably even DAW control, it's a $10 streamdeck with infinite buttons. The limit is how big your screen is. The only other drawbacks are that the android and iOS versions must be purchased separately, as well as the $30 desktop version which appears to be cross-platform (and is certainly easier to use to configure the controls). It doesn't appear that you need to buy the desktop version, if you're using it only to setup controls for your tablet/phone version(s). I can't and probably shouldn't speak on that. I'm sure the developer would appreciate the support!


----------



## danstein (Dec 13, 2022)

Digivolt said:


> Thanks! I was thinking of using it as dynamics controller as I have a Fire that's mostly sitting around doing nothing that I could put to good use but if the resolution or latency are an issue for that task I may as well save time & probably frustration trying to set it up and get a proper fader controller. I guess there's no harm in trying though especially if Mk1 worked for you as I've read the newer iterations improved everything!


I just dug out an old iPhone that I wasn’t using - turns out it’s the perfect size for a 2-fader (CC11/CC1) TouchOSC layout. Don’t know if a Fire (vs iphone) would be more laggy but I doubt it - ( don’t think osc is sending a particularly dense data stream.

On the iPhone it works perfectly - no dropouts, no lag.


----------



## Digivolt (Dec 13, 2022)

danstein said:


> I just dug out an old iPhone that I wasn’t using - turns out it’s the perfect size for a 2-fader (CC11/CC1) TouchOSC layout. Don’t know if a Fire (vs iphone) would be more laggy but I doubt it - ( don’t think osc is sending a particularly dense data stream.
> 
> On the iPhone it works perfectly - no dropouts, no lag.


I never got around to it as I discovered my Fire despite not being so old is no longer getting updates so I would have been stuck on TouchOSC Mk1, since then I've bought a controller for faders and discovered I can get similar to TouchOSC using Open Stage Control and all I need do to get it working on my Fire is install Chrome to it. But I'm terrible at being proactive so it will probably take an age before I get around to it if ever


----------

